# Castillo de Locubín



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

This question is to Baldilocks, or anybody that lives near this town.

What do you like about the town where you live? Why did you choose this place (hope I'm not being too nosy here)?
Is there an expat community there?
Is it possible to get spanish lessons in the area?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

redshoes said:


> This question is to Baldilocks, or anybody that lives near this town.
> 
> What do you like about the town where you live? Why did you choose this place (hope I'm not being too nosy here)?
> Is there an expat community there?
> Is it possible to get spanish lessons in the area?


On another thread, you say that you prefer city and like to swim in the sea.

CdeL is about a 2½ hours drive to the sea, has a population of just under 5000, there are a few (about 20) expats here but we don't mix - a few are bar-proppers, the rest are independent and prefer to be with the Spanish. 

For more of what it is like here, see my forum photo albums. Spanish lessons are available (my mother-in-law has some private pupils in Spanish and in English)


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look at the photos!


----------

